# HSQLDB - kann mir jemand Packages erstellen?



## Guest (14. Aug 2007)

Hiho, ich hab mit der Source von HSQLDB sehr viele Fehler entsprechend funktioniert es auch nicht mit ANT eigene Packages zu erstellen :/
Liegt höchstwahrscheinlich daran das ich hier nur Java 1.5 und 1.6 zur Verfügung habe.

Kann mir von euch vieleicht jemand die beiden Packages: *hsqldbmin.jar* und wenn möglich auch *hsqldbmain.jar* erstellen?
Währe überaus dankbar!

MFG


----------



## tuxedo (14. Aug 2007)

Wieso nimmst du nicht das fertige JAR von der Webseite?


----------



## Gast (17. Aug 2007)

Weil da noch Dateien drin sind die ich nicht benötige und jedes Kilobyte was ich spare muss von meinem Benutzer weniger heruntergeladen werden.

Einmal benötige ich das Package nur für eine lokale Datenbank also die dbmin-Version und einmal ohne Utillities also die dbmain-Version.

Die Sourcen von der Website sind leider total fehlerhaft :/ weshalb ant auch seinen Dienst einstellt.


----------



## tuxedo (17. Aug 2007)

Wozu gibts denn cvs und svn ? DER Quellcode sollte funktionieren. 

- Alex


----------



## AlArenal (17. Aug 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wozu gibts denn cvs und svn ? DER Quellcode sollte funktionieren.
> 
> - Alex



Eher anders herum... 

Die Download-Archive enthalten sowohl das JAR, als auch die kompletten Sourcen, ant-Skripte, etc. Diese wurden auch erfolgreich verwendet das mitgelieferte JAR zu erstellen. Schwer vorstellbar, dass da also die Sourcen "fehlerhaft" sind.

So lange am Repository kein Continuous Integration System hängt und sagt "Alles OK", ist dort die Wahrscheinlichkeit viel größer, dass die HEAD-Version gerade mal nicht so ganz durchkompiliert.


----------



## tuxedo (17. Aug 2007)

Stimm, hast mich *überführt* ... ;-)
Jedenfalls kann nicht so schwer sein das Ding zu compilieren. Und selbst wenn Fehler auftauchen: Hallo? Wir sind hier doch keine Endanwender.. Kleine Fehler sollte hier jeder durchschnittliche Forumbesucher, der eine IDE bedienen kann, selbst beheben können. 

- Alex


----------



## AlArenal (17. Aug 2007)

Ich würde auch mal stark auf Bedienungsfehler tippen. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass bei diesem Projekt in einem Download-Archiv der Source nicht zur Lib passt...


----------

